# CS question



## RCS (Jan 3, 2005)

If you had received a card and had gone through the process but were passed over for one reason or another. (background, driving record) do you go back on the list, or are you out? Im not asking for me, I havent gotten a card yet, I am just curious as to where I would possibly stand on a revised list? (how many of those people would end up in front of me again) 

Thanks in advance.


----------



## john77 (Jan 25, 2005)

RCS said:


> If you had received a card and had gone through the process but were passed over for one reason or another. (background, driving record) do you go back on the list, or are you out? Im not asking for me, I havent gotten a card yet, I am just curious as to where I would possibly stand on a revised list? (how many of those people would end up in front of me again)
> 
> Thanks in advance.


That's funny I was thinking of the same thing on my ride into work today.


----------



## soxrock75 (Jul 26, 2004)

RCS said:


> If you had received a card and had gone through the process but were passed over for one reason or another. (background, driving record) do you go back on the list, or are you out? Im not asking for me, I havent gotten a card yet, I am just curious as to where I would possibly stand on a revised list? (how many of those people would end up in front of me again)
> 
> Thanks in advance.


I would think that you would be out. I mean, whatever disqualified you in the first place isn't going to magically disappear the second time around (unless you appeal the decision). I am sure that each city and town would set their own rules. Givne how difficult it is to get a PO job in this state, I would think the city/town would just move right past you.


----------



## RustyShackleford (Sep 1, 2005)

If you are bypassed for whatever reason, you remain on the list. Your position on it would only change if others in front of you are hired/ change towns/ whatever.


----------



## Skidaddy (Jun 15, 2005)

RustyShackleford said:


> If you are bypassed for whatever reason, you remain on the list. Your position on it would only change if others in front of you are hired/ change towns/ whatever.


Change towns?:-k


----------



## RCS (Jan 3, 2005)

RustyShackleford said:


> If you are bypassed for whatever reason, you remain on the list. Your position on it would only change if others in front of you are hired/ change towns/ whatever.


Now I know why it is the civil circus. So say a guy or gal has a dui on their record, they get a card, get started in the process and then get bounced because they have a dui, they get to go back on the same list for that city or town? If they got bounced the first time, I am thinking they would be out if there was a second round of hiring?


----------



## MVS (Jul 2, 2003)

Skidaddy said:


> Change towns?:-k


You can change your town choices at any time.


----------



## Skidaddy (Jun 15, 2005)

RPD931 said:


> You can change your town choices at any time.


Oh ok... I thought he meant something else... My badint:


----------



## atrain104 (May 1, 2005)

RCS said:


> Now I know why it is the civil circus. So say a guy or gal has a dui on their record, they get a card, get started in the process and then get bounced because they have a dui, they get to go back on the same list for that city or town? If they got bounced the first time, I am thinking they would be out if there was a second round of hiring?


"Yeah , I can understan that about DUI's they are pretty crazy.......right up there with murder and rape, better not ever ever get one, ever ever ever ever, because old sparky might not hire you for something you did when you were eighteen, even though you're 26 now?!?!?! :t:


----------



## RCS (Jan 3, 2005)

atrain104 said:


> "Yeah , I can understan that about DUI's they are pretty crazy.......right up there with murder and rape, better not ever ever get one, ever ever ever ever, because old sparky might not hire you for something you did when you were eighteen, even though you're 26 now?!?!?! :t:


I was using dui as an example, and I never had a dui. FIrst time I took the CS test, and I am new to the process, although I have immediate family who are both police, and fire fighters, I am still learning about how this process works (ie, cards, cert list, who is out, who goes back on the list). I am sure that people on this board have known people that were passed over for less than a dui....too many tickets, etc. Comparing murder or rape to dui is not the best analogy to have used is what I am really trying to say. I used dui because its not blowing a red light, but it is not a capital crime either. I appreciate your feedback in any case.


----------



## atrain104 (May 1, 2005)

RCS said:


> I was using dui as an example, and I never had a dui. FIrst time I took the CS test, and I am new to the process, although I have immediate family who are both police, and fire fighters, I am still learning about how this process works (ie, cards, cert list, who is out, who goes back on the list). I am sure that people on this board have known people that were passed over for less than a dui....too many tickets, etc. Comparing murder or rape to dui is not the best analogy to have used is what I am really trying to say. I used dui because its not blowing a red light, but it is not a capital crime either. I appreciate your feedback in any case.


well said, point taken.


----------



## T4567 (Jan 26, 2003)

You do not get taken off the list if bypassed. You have a right to appeal to cs those reasons given.


----------

